# MY NEW TANK



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Here area few shots of my new tank ... sorry about the poor quality but the size makes it very difficult to get decent shots ... the fish ahve far to much space to get out of focus .... just thought I'd post a few early on ...

carl


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

no2


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

no3


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

no4


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

pbass .... they're 12" long


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

redtail .... just to give an idea of size ... he's 18" long


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice tank man its huge


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Awesome man what size is that monster?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol thats a huge tank!

how big is it 180?? 220??

Awesome set up and AMAZING fish man!


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> lol thats a huge tank!
> 
> how big is it 180?? 220??
> 
> Awesome set up and AMAZING fish man!


 thats a 675!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh......MY.....GOD!!!

675?! Well I gues 220 was a stupid guess cause of how small that cat seemed

jeez you could like swim with your fish!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

basically all I have to say is.....AWSOME!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i know damn that 12 inch peacock bass seemed like a baby in that tank


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

how do you clean it, it must be really hard or do you just jump in it ?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wanna sell it









very nice man. what kind of filtration do you have going on that monster.


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks sweet man, all you need now is some decorations!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

holy sh*t







That's a monster of a tank!









god i wish I had a tank that enormous. Makes those fish look like 6" juveniles

Where did you get it, and what did you pay for it? what filtration u got?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hey p45 I was always wondering.....is your custom member title a joke mike played on you or did you ask for it?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

That tank rocks!!!!!! Its massive!!! Wish i had somewhere to put a tank that size!! with loadsa Ps!!! Gd luck with it man!!!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice f*cking tank I wish I had one that size.









I hope your RTC doesnt eat the other fish when he gets bigger.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I asked for it, a lot of people think im a fuckin prick, I do my best to humor them

also gives me a convenient excuse to flame people when necessary


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

god dam thats friggin sweet


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

what all is in there with #s of each?

Is that a turtle in pic #2?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

that african red tail will outgrow that tank, I know a guy that just had to take one that was barely 3 years old out of his 900 gallon, he grows really fast and will swollow those other nice fish too if they will fit in his mouth.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> that african red tail will outgrow that tank, I know a guy that just had to take one that was barely 3 years old out of his 900 gallon, he grows really fast and will swollow those other nice fish too if they will fit in his mouth.


 indeed he will...

but overall that is an awesoem tank?what kind of fitration do you run on it????any pic of it?


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Do you have a TSN in there? Name all the fish in there..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I asked for it, a lot of people think im a fuckin prick, I do my best to humor them
> 
> also gives me a convenient excuse to flame people when necessary


 lol that sounds like you

huh when I opened the page to open a post ads for boob squad opened.......I must have a lot of spyware


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Yep, the tank is 675 gallons = 10x3x3

I have only had the tank for a few weeks now, bit of a bargain ..£200 ($300) .. a chap was downsizing his fishkeeping to get his new bike in the garage ... I had an 8ft that broke ... and the rest involved 8 lads a bloody huge van and lots of beer.

Filtration currently consists of a huge Eheim dustbin filter (2,600 Ltres per hour), 2 x fluval 404 (1,000 litre per hour each) and two fluval 4's .....

You may notice that there is space underneath the tank ... I am going to put a 200 gallon sump in there for use as filtration. Unfortunately I had to take up the tank at short notice so did not get chance to 'finish' things exactly, so now I am working around the tank which is a bit of a pain, but just means that I will ahve to work a bit more slowly!

Current stock is 1 redtail, 1 L marmoratus (22"), 1 Hemibagrus wykii (20"), 1 Giraffe cat (A. punctatus 12"), 1 Megalodoras irwini (12"), 4 Cypho. frontosa (6" to 13"), 1 Albino oscar (13"), 2 Pbass (12"), 3 Boulangerochromis microlepis (7-9"), 1 Tor sora (8") and a florida softeshell turtle (10" shell length).

You can't see from the pictures but on the other side of the room I have a stand for two more tanks 8' x 30" x 26" and 7'2 x 30" x 24".

The plan is that the redtail should live in the 10 ft for quite a while, the rest of the fish will be moved or if okay can stay with the redtail. Initially the frontosa, the boulangerochromis, the giraffe cat, the mahseer, the turtle and the wykii will be moved to the other tanks (which i will receive thes econd week of january).

All of these fish have lived together for about a year now, in various tanks so I have no problems with comatability.

It is really difficult to take photos of the fish as they dissapear very quickly in that tank.

carl


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

awesome carl i will have to come down and have a good look.
dixon


----------



## triggeraa (Mar 6, 2003)

Mr Meanor,


> that african red tail will outgrow that tank


That is a South American Red Tail Cat. He should be fine in that tank for quite a while.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice tank, what is the turtle type thing?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

> Innes
> Posted on Dec 8 2003, 06:29 PM Nice tank, what is the turtle type thing?


Nice description !!!









Its a male florida softshell. I have had it in with fish for about 18 months now, and while it occasionally takesa chunk out of a fin or two its pretty realxed and doesn't bother anything ..... one interesting thing is that it is the only thing in the tank that the wykii really doesn't get along with !


----------

